# New York High Flyers



## oknewbie (Jul 5, 2009)

have bought our very first pr of pigeons,*New york high flyers* but can not find any info on web. do know from leg bands they came orginally from new york. can any one tell me any thing about the breed? thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*New York Flight*



oknewbie said:


> have bought our very first pr of pigeons,*New york high flyers* but can not find any info on web. do know from leg bands they came orginally from new york. can any one tell me any thing about the breed? thanks


* Hi NEWBIE,A picture would help in id-ing this bird. I suspect that you may have what is realy a NEW YORK Flight which are hi- fliers. This breed was devepoled in and around NEW YORK CITY it is an American breed. You should be aware that there is a show type and a flying type so here again we need to see a picture.* GEORGE


----------

